# Why should I quit? I am not a fool



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

I needed touch-up paint from Toyota dealership today. Getting out of and into West Seattle is an absolute struggle these days. If I make some money in the process, then why the hell should I quit rideshare? Why? And boy the destination filter worked flawlessly today!!!
Come on guys, be reasonable. Why so much hatred for these companies? Don't let your emotions control you. Think rationally.
I do this part-time at freakin 14 miles per gallon and I am still not whinning. And you folks are whinning with your eco boxes. I am never going to quit. Once an ant, always an ant. Why say no to easy money? And if I was a full-timer, I would get a brand new spanking hybrid Camry and hussle all day long, all night long. I am not alien to the world of grinding, did it for years.

Note: I take the water taxi to work these days, it is quicker and cheaper. I am cheap 😉


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Evergreen State said:


> I needed touch-up paint from Toyota dealership today. Getting out of and into West Seattle is an absolute struggle these days. If I make some money in the process, then why the hell should I quit rideshare? Why? And boy the destination filter worked flawlessly today!!!
> Come on guys, be reasonable. Why so much hatred for these companies? Don't let your emotions control you. Think rationally.
> I do this part-time at freakin 14 miles per gallon and I am still not whinning. And you folks are whinning with your eco boxes. I am never going to quit. Once an ant, always an ant. Why say no to easy money? And if I was a full-timer, I would get a brand new spanking hybrid Camry and hussle all day long, all night long. I am not alien to the world of grinding, did it for years.
> 
> ...


The ONLY reason you're being paid those rates is the GOVT of your state REGULATED rideshare pay rates.

If it was up to Uber and Lyft you'd be getting the same 1970s garbage pay rates the rest of the US is getting.

You just joined this website and wasted no time showing how clueless you are about this business with your "anti-whining" routine.

Pretty much every few weeks a new Uber cheerleader signs up and gives the same tired shill routine.


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The ONLY reason you're being paid those rates is the GOVT of your state REGULATED rideshare pay rates.
> 
> If it was up to Uber and Lyft you'd be getting the same 1970s garbage pay rates the rest of the US is getting.
> 
> ...


Ok, as you say 👍


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The ONLY reason you're being paid those rates is the GOVT of your state REGULATED rideshare pay rates.
> 
> If it was up to Uber and Lyft you'd be getting the same 1970s garbage pay rates the rest of the US is getting.
> 
> ...


By the way, I may have more ghost rides than your entire career rides. PM me for the definition of a ghost ride if you're interested. I will check tomorrow tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> The ONLY reason you're being paid those rates is the GOVT of your state REGULATED rideshare pay rates.
> 
> If it was up to Uber and Lyft you'd be getting the same 1970s garbage pay rates the rest of the US is getting.
> 
> ...


Let's see what your excellency has got?
If I didn't turn a part-timer 2.5 years ago, I would be in the 35k rides category today. I know a thing or two about this line of business, drove a cab for 3 years before rideshare.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Evergreen State said:


> Let's see what your excellency has got?
> If I didn't turn a part-timer 2.5 years ago, I would be in the 35k rides category today. I know a thing or two about this line of business, drove a cab for 3 years before rideshare.
> 
> View attachment 654735
> View attachment 654736


As I said in my previous post, thanks to govt regulations you're getting much higher pay rates than the rest of the US. 

Posting screenshots of high-paying rides while lecturing drivers who are being paid vastly lower rates than you are that they shouldn't "whine" or "hate-on" the companies displays cluelessness of what's happening outside your bubble or disingenuousness.


----------



## Evergreen State (9 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> As I said in my previous post, thanks to govt regulations you're getting much higher pay rates than the rest of the US.
> 
> Posting screenshots of high-paying rides while lecturing drivers who are being paid vastly lower rates than you are that they shouldn't "whine" or "hate-on" the companies displays cluelessness of what's happening outside your bubble or disingenuousness.


Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit. Major market, not some banana republic. You are in Arlington and you are whinning. I have friends around there who are feeding several mouths with rideshare. Maybe it is time you stop whinning over shortage of toilet paper and bust some ass and make some money. If it is too bad as you claim, then quit! What is stopping you? I don't quit because money is stopping me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Would you drive for $0.50 a mile? OR LESS?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Evergreen State said:


> Ok, as you say 👍


It is the truth that the rates are different from region to region and you will not make that here in Texas constantly…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Evergreen State said:


> Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit. Major market, not some banana republic. You are in Arlington and you are whinning. I have friends around there who are feeding several mouths with rideshare. Maybe it is time you stop whinning over shortage of toilet paper and bust some ass and make some money. If it is too bad as you claim, then quit! What is stopping you? I don't quit because money is stopping me.


Come to Houston and run your mouth and I bet in one year you will lie and claim you made so much but will not show proof.

Houston is the lowest paying area in Texas and how do I know?

I work both Houston and San Antonio and know there is a major pay difference between the two because of how many ants work in Houston that drive the pay down!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I work both Houston and San Antonio and know there is a major pay difference between the two because of how many ants work in Houston that drive the pay down!


And San Antonio is lower than Austin.

The rates vary so much across the State.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

MHR said:


> And San Antonio is lower than Austin.
> 
> The rates vary so much across the State.


Very true and the only reason why I don’t do Austin is because of the traffic and almost all roads are toll roads…

Houston has one of the lowest paying regions and you have to get lucky to make three a day here in H-Town and forget working the Airport.

People forget their region may not have the ants like Houston have, so pay is higher…

Also they do not factor in the tips are better in certain areas and I make a lot more in tips in San Antonio than Houston, so people need to understand their areas they drive.

Hopefully by the end of this year I am full time in San Antonio…


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

If was making 3.40 per mile I'd be happy to drive all day long. 

Hell, I'd be happy at 2.40/mile.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Shit pay for Seattle . Stop you bragging. Not even a $100 ride 8 years lots of rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Evergreen State said:


> Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit.


Big deal. Most drivers "turn a profit", but not enough to make continuing this job worthwhile. Thus the 100% turnover rate.

I quit rideshare three years ago. and switched to food delivery only. I refuse to haul pax around at 1970s taxi rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Would you drive for $0.50 a mile? OR LESS?
> 
> View attachment 654740


Just think how much more you'd be earning if you were getting the same govt-mandated Seattle pay rates (around $1.40 per mile/ 58 cents per minute/ $5 minimum fare) the big-talking braggart was making.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Just think how much more you'd be earning if you were getting the same govt-mandated Seattle pay rates (around $1.40 per mile/ 58 cents per minute/ $5 minimum fare) the big-talking braggart was making.


I dont move for less then $1 a mile. 
Min $6.25 with gas bonus 

It's what I have to work with.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's see...

9.5 miles and 41.25 minutes at orlando rates is..

$1.00 base+
$5.08 for mileage+
+$3.67 for time
_$9.75 total_

Plus tip?


$9.75 for 9.5 miles 41.25 minute drive




Evergreen State said:


> Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit. Major market, not some banana republic. You are in Arlington and you are whinning. I have friends around there who are feeding several mouths with rideshare. Maybe it is time you stop whinning over shortage of toilet paper and bust some ass and make some money. If it is too bad as you claim, then quit! What is stopping you? I don't quit because money is stopping me.


Give Orlando a shot. You can put in a 50 hour week failing to make $500 while you're family is maxing out your credit card and you're slaving away because you don't like theme parks. I've warned people not to, and they try, and fail to work while on vacation.



But it's cool.

an uberX going 40 miles 45 minutes from the airport to the cruise terminals the customer is charged $67 and you're $40.

Then take $5.00 off for tolls are you're getting less than what 31 miles less gets you in Seattle.


Oh and $3.00 min trip can be as long as 2 1/2 _miles 8 minutes_ here.

$1.00 (base)+
$1.32 (mileage)+
$.64 (time)+
_$2.96_

You can have back to back pings all day long and still not make shit here.

Three 30 mile airport runs to disney world during the early morning checkout rush?

$60.. TOTAL

Then you have to take $15.00 off for tolls total leaving you with $45.00 for 180 miles.

At 10c a mile for gas that leaves you with $27 left over, for FOUR HOURS. In all honesty.



To put things into perspective... 25 taxi rides in 18 hours is about 1.5 days worth of work. At an avergage of $17.00 a fare 25 rides gives $425, or

$210+ after paying the cab company and Opec their pound of flesh.


25 rides on uber/lyft is $137.00 minus costs, at 10-12 miles per fare 25 rides is about 250-300 miles at 10c a mile. then take tolls off that as well.

$137 
-$30.00 gas, and
-15-20 in tolls.

After expenses (assuming you're personal vehicle has no expenses aside from gas and tolls)

You're at $92 for _18 hours_ after expenses. Or $5.00 an hour minus depeciation on your car.


Last summer I had a guarantee for 110 rides for $2,100 on lyft.

I was less than $600 after _115_ rides.

Then after I hit 115 rides they turned around and refused to pay until the end of my "first month back.

They also spent 2 weeks sending me incentives trying to get me back on the road. Because everything I would have made between $600 and $2,100 would have been a total waste.


Or you can just get a ride to Miami, that's a whole days driving. The customer is charged $250 for that.

$1.00
+ 232 miles X .53 = $122.96
+ 195 minutes X .08 = $15.60
$139.56

$139.56
-$50-60 gasoline (464 miles driven)
-$20 tolls
$69.56 minus other mileage costs (divide by 7 hours) = $9.93 an hour (minus wear and tear)

Reality is that you'll never see numbers this large. Odds are 99% of what you get are going to be in the $3.00-$8.00 range.

Me? I got the right insurance called myself a taxi and get $2.40 a mile.

40 mile 40 minute run to the port?

$120 with tip


3 disney runs to the airport.
$50-75 EACH

And another 20 random fares
$300 total

And that Miami trip?

$560


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> As I said in my previous post, thanks to govt regulations you're getting much higher pay rates than the rest of the US.
> 
> Posting screenshots of high-paying rides while lecturing drivers who are being paid vastly lower rates than you are that they shouldn't "whine" or "hate-on" the companies displays cluelessness of what's happening outside your bubble or disingenuousness.


Did Oregon do the same thing?
I’m not the sharpest tool in the shed so the question is genuine and a response will be well received.

Regards.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RipCityWezay said:


> Did Oregon do the same thing?
> I’m not the sharpest tool in the shed so the question is genuine and a response will be well received.
> 
> Regards.


While it's possible that Oregon may eventually copy neighboring Washington state by implementing it's own regulations on rideshare, I've yet to read or hear anything about it happening in Oregon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Evergreen State said:


> Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit.


Plz, come to California , Los Angeles . 
Show me what you can do with Uber X with Hertz rental & Lyft flexdrive , your Excellency ! 
Hahahahahahahaha ! 🤣😭🤣👍


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, that was quick! 

🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 655167
> 
> 
> Well, that was quick!
> ...


Why should I quit? I am not a fool...
That was the discussion starter title ... 

But then he got banned ... 🤔


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Evergreen State said:


> I needed touch-up paint from Toyota dealership today. Getting out of and into West Seattle is an absolute struggle these days. If I make some money in the process, then why the hell should I quit rideshare? Why? And boy the destination filter worked flawlessly today!!!
> Come on guys, be reasonable. Why so much hatred for these companies? Don't let your emotions control you. Think rationally.
> I do this part-time at freakin 14 miles per gallon and I am still not whinning. And you folks are whinning with your eco boxes. I am never going to quit. Once an ant, always an ant. Why say no to easy money? And if I was a full-timer, I would get a brand new spanking hybrid Camry and hussle all day long, all night long. I am not alien to the world of grinding, did it for years.
> 
> ...


Wtf is Lyft delivery now? Are they having drivers deliver cocaine?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wtf is Lyft delivery now? Are they having drivers deliver cocaine?


Hows the music festival dude?
I'm taking my new to the usa nephew
from Ghana out for lunch in a couple hours
He misses the goat meat from home 😁


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Would you drive for $0.50 a mile? OR LESS?


Nah, but I'd accept $0.62/mile on this particular trip because it's 95% interstate and highway miles in my old 2008 Ford Focus that gets 31mpg at steady 65mph. That's $66 in tax deductions for mileage and costs me about $14 in fuel.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

RipCityWezay said:


> Did Oregon do the same thing?
> I’m not the sharpest tool in the shed so the question is genuine and a response will be well received.
> 
> Regards.


I drive in Portland. I get $.70 per mile and $.24 per minute for x


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hows the music festival dude?
> I'm taking my new to the usa nephew
> from Ghana out for lunch in a couple hours
> He misses the goat meat from home 😁


Nephew? You mean your white daughter married a Ghanian man? Ye bwoy take him out with that $8k a month Uber income sir.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 655167
> 
> 
> Well, that was quick!
> ...


I've seen faster bans...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Evergreen State said:


> I needed touch-up paint from Toyota dealership today. Getting out of and into West Seattle is an absolute struggle these days. If I make some money in the process, then why the hell should I quit rideshare? Why? And boy the destination filter worked flawlessly today!!!
> Come on guys, be reasonable. Why so much hatred for these companies? Don't let your emotions control you. Think rationally.
> I do this part-time at freakin 14 miles per gallon and I am still not whinning. And you folks are whinning with your eco boxes. I am never going to quit. Once an ant, always an ant. Why say no to easy money? And if I was a full-timer, I would get a brand new spanking hybrid Camry and hussle all day long, all night long. I am not alien to the world of grinding, did it for years.
> 
> ...


Whatever works for you !
But I can clearly see why someone would quit..


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

OP needs to come to Denver, $.60 per mile, $.20 per minute. Airport to Downtown is 29 miles and 40 minutes one way, unless a miracle happens, it never pays more that $28.00.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nephew? You mean your white daughter married a Ghanian man? Ye bwoy take him out with that $8k a month Uber income sir.


Peanut soup w goat meat and Guinness malta for the win.
Yep my neices (new husband) is from Ghana, very nice dude too...
Ps how do you know that my wife isnt black?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 655167
> 
> 
> Well, that was quick!
> ...


What he get banned for? He joined last week and his ass is already banned? He messing with the mods?


----------



## Hamisch (Nov 26, 2019)

Evergreen State said:


> Send me to any major market and I will turn a profit. Major market, not some banana republic. You are in Arlington and you are whinning. I have friends around there who are feeding several mouths with rideshare. Maybe it is time you stop whinning over shortage of toilet paper and bust some ass and make some money. If it is too bad as you claim, then quit! What is stopping you? I don't quit because money is stopping me.


What is "whinning" I looked it up and could not find it. I have seen you use it several times so it does not appear to be a typo.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hamisch said:


> What is "whinning" I looked it up and could not find it. I have seen you use it several times so it does not appear to be a typo.


"Urban Dictionary: whinning" Urban Dictionary: whinning


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Ya Nats is right. I mean good for you, really. I too am (mostly) ok with what I make, but those $30 runs you're posting would be $15 here in Tampa, or less. You struck gold with your government interference, but absolutely not how it is for the people complaining. I mean, you see the numbers they're posting, I assume. Nothing anywhere near. You're saying everybody eating SPAM should be happy and stop complaining because someone bought you lobster.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Oops. I'm talking to nobody. "There are more messages to view" and suddenly another week popped up with his ban. LOL


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hamisch said:


> What is "whinning" I looked it up and could not find it.


I'd guess it's an amalgamation of "whining" and "winning". I.e. one is making pots of money on Uber; enough to buy a double-wide for example, but still complains about everything.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why should I quit? I am not a fool...
> That was the discussion starter title ...
> 
> But then he got banned ... 🤔


And then you got banned! 

Oh, the irony.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> And then you got banned!
> 
> Oh, the irony.


Don't complain. 🤫


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> to buy a double-wide for example,


Double-wide? 
A really fat hooker? 2 regular fat hookers?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> Don't complain. 🤫


It was just a matter of time for that clown


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Double-wide?
> A really fat hooker? 2 regular fat hookers?


Nope. I'm talkin' about livin' the dream.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Nope. I'm talkin' about livin' the dream.
> View attachment 662484


Well, I guess that's better than living in a van.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

And she can't drive her home / van for Uber cause it's too old. 

So she rents a car. 

And she can't get a newer van because renting a car is too expensive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> And she can't drive her home / van for Uber cause it's too old.
> 
> So she rents a car.
> 
> And she can't get a newer van because renting a car is too expensive.


And if she cut down the cheeseburger bill
she would have enough to buy a car instead


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> And if she cut down the cheeseburger bill
> she would have enough to buy a car instead


She certainly does look very well-fed.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

It was just such, classic uber. 

She lives in a van, can't afford a house.

Her house / van is too old for Uber so she rents a car.

She can't afford a newer van/house because . 

THE RENTAL IT TOO EXPENSIVE!









Worst part was, they didn't even give her a chance to win a car. It was a BBQ or something . 😆 🤣 😂


----------

